# Help my anoles arnt eating and redicously skinny!



## Bumble_Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

hi there, iv just rehomed two green anoles, and they are sooo skinny, you can see there ribs and hip bones, im feeding them crickets ( yes there small enough) there not tame so i cant hand feed them, wat other foods can i feed them? 
i was thinking small millworms, or even fruit flies?

please any advise?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i suggest getting a feacle.


----------



## Bumble_Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> i suggest getting a feacle.


whats a feacle? lol sorry!

x


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

we need pics


----------



## Bumble_Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> we need pics


 sorry i cant get any pics up, there livley and stuff just too skinny, cant you surgest any thing?

x


----------



## steve p (May 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem when I used to keep a green anole. I think that he must have been eating the crickets when I was not looking as he was very shy. However one thing that got him interested was a waxmoth.

Stephen


----------



## Bumble_Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

cheers, il give anything a go!
x


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

A faecal sample can be taken to a vet to see whether they are carrying any parasites, worms, nasty bacteria - this is really important to do if you have really skinny reptiles as it may be life saving. It sounds like you will really need a vet to give them a check up. Also do you know whether they are captive bred or wild caught?? As often wild caught animals carry high parasite loads and do not do well enless treated.
Wax worms are great in terms of fat content and you can buy them in tubs online or from specialist shops that have livefood.


----------



## Bumble_Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

sallyconyers said:


> A faecal sample can be taken to a vet to see whether they are carrying any parasites, worms, nasty bacteria - this is really important to do if you have really skinny reptiles as it may be life saving. It sounds like you will really need a vet to give them a check up. Also do you know whether they are captive bred or wild caught?? As often wild caught animals carry high parasite loads and do not do well enless treated.
> Wax worms are great in terms of fat content and you can buy them in tubs online or from specialist shops that have livefood.


 okay il try them with some foods first before i take them vets, but tbh i dont think wax worms will fit in there mouths lol, what about mill. and dw i no were to get them from ect. and im not sure if they are wc or not, there not related and ones older then the other.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I completely agree with the advice you've already been given; they really do need to go to the vet immediately. The majority of anoles available in this country are wild caught and they therefore often carrying parasites. To be honest, even if you succeed in getting them eating, it really won't help unless any underlying problems with parasites are addressed.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine will eat the odd wax worm but aren't overly keen on them but they love the moths they turn into :2thumb: prop is there a bit hard to dust. You can try mini mealworms, mine won't touch black crickets but love brown, small locusts, Have seen stuff about feeding them baby food but not citrus stuff so try peach or something like that, you can then load that up with nutrobal n calcium.

If you put the live food your feeding them in a tube in the viv you can see how much there eating, i do this with crickets aswell so the little buggers don't just hide under a leaf or bit of substrate.

Theres an online fecal test place that a few people use

Contact Us

think thats the link for it, people seam to find them cheaper than going to the vets + you won't have to catch them unless the results come back as positive.

Are all your temps etc ok? are you misting the viv lots to makes sure there not dehydrated aswell?

Hope that helps

Chris


----------

